# Portable Gas Grill?



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

We need to purchase a portable gas grill. While we don't use it often camping (dh does most of the cooking with the cast iron Dutch ovens) we do use it for a quick dinner or lunch.

I have looked at the weber baby q as well as some of coleman's on the stand.

Which do you use?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Use the q100 and one of these

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009PUS6M/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0008FV0OC&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1KE0MN6KR8SFS8SE3JH7


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

We have the Weber Q220 and love it!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Q100 all the way. It's a great little grill. I don't use the little propane bottles but rather hook it up to a tank with a propane tree and hose.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

We have a family of five, and my oldest son and his wife often join on our camping trips (see my signature picture below)...that makes cooking for seven. I have used the Weber Q100 for nearly 5-years and love it. I use the small (16oz) propane bottles and each bottle lasts for several meals - usually an entire weekend of camping. I just graduated to the Q200, a larger unit that will better accommodate our larger group. The Q100 is perfect for four as you can get all meals cooked together...at 5+ you sometimes have to cook in shifts with the chef (me) usually being last. However, if you have four or less, I would recommend the 100 over the 200 due to its lighter weight, smaller size, and energy efficiency. These grills are built very well and have a heavy-dusty cast iron grate that is relatively easy to clean and lasts forever - I would not own another for portable grilling. In reference to tapping into the camper propane; I have chosen not to because I like to keep the greasy smoke out from underneath my awning and the line to the camper, in my opinion, might cause a tripping hazard. Also, the portable tanks make it easy to place my grill anywhere on our site and most campgrounds sell the tanks in thier camp stores.

Good luck with your decision...


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

We take a Char-Broil Big Easy with us camping. It grills, roasts and also smokes. Works for us!
http://www.charbroil.com/ProductInfo/54-95-2100/The-Big-Easy-Smoker-Roaster--Grill.aspx


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We have a small grill that operates off the small green propane canisters. Ours is made by Outdoor gourmet. We bought it at Academy, works pretty well for what it is.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_27607_-1?Ntt=grill&Ntk=All


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Weber Q200 for family trips. I use it at home and on the road. I also have a Q100 that works great.
JR


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Q100 with hose to 20 lb propane cylinder. I like it better than my $500 home grill.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Coleman Road Trip grill is our choice.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> The Coleman Road Trip grill is our choice.


You always have to be different Eric.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a Coleman Road Trip grill. My 312BH has the grill that came with the outdoor kitchen and its actually a pretty good unit and have been using it pretty much exclusively so far this season.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input! Normally, there are usually four of is with my oldest joining us occasionally. It sounds as if either the weber 100 or 200 should be the way to go. Will look at the measurements on them to compare sizes. Have to storage it with all of the other camping goodies.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I spend too much already on camping so a grill is..."on the back burner".
































We use a fire and cooking grate. But I saw a $25 grill at Walmart yesterday and said what the heck I'll try it. I'll let you know after this weekend.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> I spend too much already on camping so a grill is..."on the back burner".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of the $20 Walmart jobs for about 3 years and it did great. I got the Coleman for fathers day a few years ago but otherwise would still have one of the Walmart ones. They are cheap enough if you have problems you can pitch it and get another one, but we never had a single issue. Its a good way to go until you figure out what you really want for size and quality.


----------



## Andover Family (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the Weber Q 200 and it works great.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Another vote for the Weber Q200. Neighbor has the Q220, which is almost the same as the Q200, but has a slightly taller lid and built-in thermometer. They both work great.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jewellfamily said:


> I spend too much already on camping so a grill is..."on the back burner".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of the $20 Walmart jobs for about 3 years and it did great. I got the Coleman for fathers day a few years ago but otherwise would still have one of the Walmart ones. They are cheap enough if you have problems you can pitch it and get another one, but we never had a single issue. Its a good way to go until you figure out what you really want for size and quality.
[/quote]

Well thats good news! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input! We went with the q200. Picked it up at home depot using a 10% off coupon!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I use whatever walmart has on sale at the time for $20-30.  Use it till it's nasty, then throw it in with the recycling and start over again. Good for a couple years usually.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a Weber Go Anywhere Grill. It is made in the U.S.A.Weber web siteYou can feel the difference in the metal content and weight between this unit and the off shore cheap grills. I use the small bottles and they can last 3 days cooking for 12 people. For storage, it fits perfectly in the front or rear pass through of my RV. Because of the high quality of this grill, if an inside part does every wear out I can replace it. This unit is very easy to clean and maintain. I will never have to replace the whole unit because of age or wear. It cooks the food evenly! The cost was $65.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I like the Weber grills but not the price. I picked up a Master Forge stainless steel grill from Lowes for around $70. Uses the small bottles, perfect for a weekend trip and works great.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> The Coleman Road Trip grill is our choice.


I have the LXE (I think thats the model) of this grill - its red and folds down for storage. However, friends of ours have this grill and I like it more. It can be used as either a table top or with supplied legs - and correct me if I am wrong but the pan under the grates is able to come out for easy cleaning. The model I have does not have this feature and I end up using tin foil to cover the bottom.

I see more and more of the Weber grills and like them too......too many decisions


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We use the Q200 on the stand made for the unit... works Wonderful!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had a Q100 for 3 years, good grill. If it dies, which knowing Weber grills it won't happen, I'd for for a larger Q200+. Bit more flame which in windy situations is needed. If I had my way though I'd buy a portable Louisiana Country Pellet Smoker!


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

We have the Weber Q220, room enough for 2 beer can chickens, works great. So well, often use it at home as well. Did the mod to run off the camper tanks, set it up at the front of the camper where the light is mounted near the tongue. It is a little big, and have found myself packing a smaller grill (bullet grill) for short trips, with limited cooking.


----------



## swanny007 (May 24, 2009)

We use the Q200/Q220 with stand and hose to a 20 lb tank.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought the CampChef Big Gas Grill this spring from OutdoorCooking.com and have used it on three camping trips so far and absolutely love it! No hot spots and very few flameups.

I bought the RV extension hose that is available, so I just hook it right up to the camper. Works awesome and I don't have to worry about those pesky green cans.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I picked up a Coleman RoadTrip at BJs last year for about $80.00 It was a seasonal item that was marked down to get rid of the remaining 4.

Here is a link: http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2000004500&categoryid=27110&brand=

I really enjoy grilling with this grill!

Michael


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

We had a Weber Q200, but I found that it was too big and bulk for the little bit of storage we had, and I thought it was hard to clean. We now have the blue Coleman Roadtrip. I like it a lot, I think it's easy to clean, and with a few extra attachments (the griddle & the pot rack) it's quite versatile. It is our primary cooking device on the road.


----------

